# The Fattening Sorority by TheLurker (~BBW, ~~WG, Drama)



## TheLurker (Oct 22, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Drama -_ 

_(Note: As evidenced by the "Book" and "Chapter" words, this is going to be fairly long, and may contain rewrites. If it ends up being fair in quality, if there's a moderator+ that would be willing to facilitate the combination of threads or something later, please PM me. Of course, if it ends up being just plain bad, standard criticism is appreciated. )_

*The Fattening Sorority*
by TheLurker

*Book 1: First Days
Chapter 1A: Adult Threshold*
​

Natalie waltzed through the metal train, doing twirls periodically, silky brown hair flowing behind her, like a chocolate katana swishing through the stale air that results from a cheap air filter, or a broken one. It's often hard to tell which. Her sparkling blue eyes and childish face disarmed onlookers and cut through the dust. Claire waddled and stumbled afterward, not nearly as elegant or thin. In fact, she was almost like a misshapen rubber ball, suddenly lurching forward and temporarily stopping. Her blonde hair jutted behind her, making lightning bolts as she moved about. Not that either saw each other; they had never discussed after high school plans and took it for granted that they would never see each other again. Claire looked like and adult model from the chin-up; after that she looked like a big pear.

"15A 15A" Natalie muttered to herself. She found her seat, but when she tried to lift her black, heavy-duty suitcase to place on the overhead rack, she found that she couldn't. "Ugh! I'm never letting my mother pack for me again!" she muttered aloud, as if no one could hear her. But of course, Claire could.
"Need some help there?" Claire grinned.

Natalie let go of the suitcase. "Why yes I" Then she turned around. "Claire!" Natalie bounced into Claire's flabby arms, as one would a mother. Which actually made sense, given that Claire dwarfed Natalie in size; both in height and width. Natalie was fairly short and 5 foot 2; Claire "Oh, God, it's been such a long time!" They hadn't seen each other since the start of the summer.

Claire giggled. "Yeah, it has! How've you been?"

"Good, good" Natalie let go, forcing a frown. Claire was substantially softer than before the start of the summer. "You've put on more weight." In reality, Natalie was ecstatic.

Claire sighed. "Yeah, I know." Claire looked down at the 3-month-ago-baggy sweatshirt that was now tighter than a glove around her even more expanded, rotund body. "My parents were out of town, so my grandparents took care of me. You know what that means."

Natalie laughed. "Oh, I know." Claire's grandparents practically forced mountains of home-cooking upon her whenever they came to visit. "But you should try to exhibit more force and self-control every once in a while.

Claire practically snorted. "Why, I'm on a diet right now."

"Not that those have ever worked." It was true. Natalie had known Claire for as long as she could remember, and while Claire was certainly a chubby child, she indeed continuously piled pounds on.

Claire shrugged. "Eh, this'll be different. Probably."

Natalie patted Claire's shoulder. "I just don't want you to get so fat you'll be immobile."

It was Claire's turn to laugh. "Like I'll ever get even close to that fat." Little did she know, she would later find out precisely how wrong she was. Then she motioned to the suitcase. "Do you still want help with that thing?"

Natalie giggled. "Man, did we get sidetracked! Yeah, take the left side, will you?" But Claire lifted the suitcase with just her left arm, and launched it onto the overhead rack.

Claire turned to Natalie and playfully poked her belly, or lack thereof. "There's one advantage to being a heavyweight, stick." Before Natalie could formulate a formidable response, the intercom began to blare through the train like a bullet piercing the ears of the targets.

"Attention. The train will be departing the station in less than 30 seconds. Please find your seats, fasten your seat belts, and prepare for departure."

Claire motioned towards the window seat. "After you."

Natalie beamed. "You're sitting next to me?"

Claire showed Natalie her ticket. "Last time I checked, 15 was the same as 15, and B comes after A. Am I wrong?"

Natalie grinned. "Nope!" Natalie happily jumped onto her seat.

Claire threw her own, much larger bag up, slowly side-stepped in front of her seat, and plopped down directly onto the armrests. "Guh!"

Natalie choked back a peal of laughter. "Problem?"

Claire turned a bright red. "Err kinda. Would it bother you if I folded up the middle armrest?"

Natalie brightened. "Not at all!" Claire stood up, folded up the middle armrest, and sat back down.

That was when Claire noticed how much of her jiggling thigh flowed onto Natalie. Turning a brighter shade of red, Claire stammered, "Er I'll uh"

Natalie laughed. "Don't worry about it! I don't mind! Really!" Ironically, she did mind, in a sense. Nothing aroused her more than a super obese, jiggling, sweaty, out of shape woman, and while Claire wasn't nearly as obese, jiggly, sweaty, or out of shape as Natalie wanted, she certainly at least came close to fitting the categorization. Natalie constantly pointed out Claire's size in the hope that it would lead to self-indulgence an actively try to become fatter, although she could settle for self-acceptance. No matter how well the girl met Natalie's physical criteria, if they weren't happy, they weren't anything. Of course, Natalie would never, at least out of her own will, become even close to Claire's weight of 345 pounds. It didn't seem that the benefits of a massive body would outweigh the disadvantages, although Natalie had witnessed firsthand the advantages of having at least some extra weight.

Claire gave Natalie an odd look. "Well if you're sure" and fell asleep right there. It took every bit of self-control Natalie had to not caress Claire right then and there.

Claire was at least vaguely aware of Natalie's interests; on more than one occasion she caught Natalie staring with a sort of lust at some porker, either in a restaurant, online, or on the streets, and they were always somewhat bigger than she was. Claire never said anything, however; perhaps she didn't want to offend Natalie, or appear to be questioning Natalie's sexual preferences. In reality, it was questionable; Natalie would likely fall for the right guy, but there were far less of those than the right girls.

It wasn't long until the snack trolley arrived, relatively speaking at any rate. Natalie smiled a mischievous smile to herself every time she felt Claire's stomach rumble. "Snack trolley" was actually something of a misnomer, given that the trolleys had recently began carrying simple lunch entrees, including a double burger, steaks, and pot pies. It was virtually a restaurant on wheels. Natalie was slightly annoyed that it arrived five minutes later than announced (so much for "10 on the button in the morn!"), but Claire was still asleep, which gave Natalie at least some guaranteed time. The man walking the trolley gave a stern look to Claire, but smiled at Natalie. The man was for all the world a stereotypical train worker: blue conductor's cap, blue suspenders, black bushy mustache, you name it. "Will you be ordering anything today?" Natalie handed her a slip of paper listing of many large and fattening food items. The man grumbled when he saw the list. "Is this all for her?" he asked, nodding towards the sleeping Claire.

"Yup!" Natalie handed the man her Platinum Visa and smiled.

Something could be said for their service. The 5-pound sack of food was delivered within 10 minutes. 

Something could also be said for Claire's impulses; the scent of the food awoke her, almost instantly. "Hnn? Wazzat?" Claire rubbed the sleep out of her eyes.

Natalie smiled. "Lunch! What else?"
Claire tore into the bag. "Burgers pot pies chowders I'm on a diet, remember?

"Yeah, but everyone's gotta give in once in a while. Otherwise diets are bloody painful." Before Natalie had even begun her sentence, Claire tore into the meal, almost forgetting to let down the beige meal tray.

"Mmf thanks" Claire mumbled through her food. After about 10 minutes of non-stop eating, Claire turned to Natalie. "Aren't you hungry?"

" Huh?" Natalie had been mesmerized by Claire's movements and body as she ate.

"Aren't you hungry?"

"Oh! No, not really."

"Argh I don't know if I can finish all of this."

Natalie was put into a dilemma. If she encouraged Claire to eat more, it would be almost like she was trying to get Claire fatter. (Which of course, she was.) If she told Claire not to, Claire would, well, not eat more. It took Natalie a full 5 seconds to come up with something. "How about I eat half of the last pot pie?"
Claire sighed. "I suppose I can eat everything else." Claire resumed eating. After another five minutes, she turned bright red like ketchup.

Natalie, who was again staring, noticed. "Is something wrong?"

"Uhh this is kind of embarrassing, but my jeans are getting really tight." In truth, they already were fairly tight.

Natalie laughed. "That's nothing to be ashamed of! The food is supposed to be really good here."

"Well, uh I would undo my jeans, but as if it wasn't embarrassing enough that I would have to do that, with the tray down, I can't do it myself. If you wouldn't mind, could you uh"
"Undo them for you?"

"Umm would you?"

"Of course? Why wouldn't I?" And with that, Natalie "accidentally" put her hands on Claire's gut instead of her jeans. Claire blushed a little more. "Uhh, I can't actually see."

"Left Left a little more left a tiny bit back down." With that, Natalie drove her hands deeper into Claire's gut and undid the jeans. The now free belly spilled over the fabric of the jeans. "Ermm thanks."

"No problem!  oh, don't go and make it awkward! You asked, after all."

Claire sighed. "You're right of course. Sorry." In the next 15 minutes, Claire actually finished the entire meal.

When Claire was done, Natalie smiled. "Wasn't that good?" But Claire had already gone back to sleep, allowing the meal to be digested as fat. Natalie rubbed Claire's belly.

"You have arrived in: Eugene, Oregon. Please disembark quickly."

Natalie shook Claire. "Yo! That's us!" Claire mumbled something inaudible and stood up. "Jeans!" Natalie hissed. With quite a bit of difficulty, Claire shoved the button back in its improper place. Claire then hoisted both suitcases down, and began waddling off the train, Natalie in tow.

Claire moaned. "I really shouldn't have eaten that much I really need to lose some weight."

Natalie shrugged. "You aren't that fat. Why, my foods teacher last year weighed well over 500 pounds, and she was just fine."

"And how do you know this?"

"Let's just say I got to know her very well."

Claire let the subject pass. "So, what are we going to do first?"

"I was thinking we should find our classes, find the dining hall, and then find a sorority. To tell you the truth, I didn't think I'd get in."

Claire nodded. "Sounds like a plan." Little did she know there was an 400 meter walk involved. The duo had scarcely walked 50 meters when Claire began to complain. "How much farther? It's really hot, I'm getting all sweaty, and I'm tired. It feels like we've been walking for hours."

"About another 350 meters. It's only 70 degrees, and we've only been walking for a minute."

Claire moaned again after another 50 meters. "My legs feel like they're going to fall off."

Natalie was blunter this time. "I doubt it."

Claire pulled out her trump card after another 100 meters. "Ugh. All this walking is making me hungry."

With some eagerness, Natalie led her to the nearest McDonald's. 5 minutes and 3 Big Mac's later, Claire felt a lot better and a lot worse. "I can't believe I ate all that." With food in her belly again, Claire had the energy to hit the road again, and they continued on until they reached the University.
Claire was the first to speak. "So, what now?"

"We find our classes! Duh!"

Claire groaned. "More walking?"

Natalie shook her head. "Nah. We're just going to locate them and the dining hall on the map." To make a long story a little shorter, they did.

Claire looked at her gut. "What about the sorority? Most chapters would cut me just on my size alone."
Natalie pulled out the sorority index. "Does Lambda Alpha Nu sound any good to you? Accepts all, no questions asked! Mainly an education-based group. Show up to inquire!"

Claire shrugged. "Sounds like the only one that'll take me."

Natalie laughed. "I doubt it, but come on. Lets go,"

A girl was waiting for them at the door. "Well, hello there! I'm Sasha, the Public Relations officer. Are you two new?"

The chubby brunette was dressed in blue denim shorts and a white tank top that looked like they were painted on. She had just enough fat on her to be classified as obese, but she was nowhere near Claire's size.
Natalie recovered first. "Uh, yeah. We were hoping we could join."

Sasha practically pushed them in. "Well, don't be shy! You're late! Hurry up - you two can share the room across the hall. You should meet the rest of us right after you set up."

Natalie and Claire looked around their room. Natalie scratched her head. "Good heavens, it's like they knew we were coming."

Claire laughed. "Seriously. Why, look! A heavy-duty scale, 3 bunk beds, a microwave-fridge combo, a heavy-duty office chair, two desks, two closets, a combination strength training machine it's almost not right. The doors are even doubled! All that's missing is the food."

Natalie rolled her eyes. "Yeah yeah that's the most important part. Well, we better start unpacking." To make a long story short, Claire did. Natalie was too weak to move anything besides the clothing. She could't even setup her Mac Pro.

Claire hooted when she saw it. "Dang, rich girl over her! Why do you need this thing?"

Natalie blushed. "Photo editing, video editing, and web design."

"Ah. So you need it."

"Exactly."

Just at that moment, there was a knocking on the door. "Come in!" Natalie called out.

The doors flung wide, revealing an absolutely enormous student that Natalie vaguely recognized. Her long black hair flowed down her flabby back like the night. Her soccer ball-sized breasts threatened to burst her white bra, which was definitely too small. Her massive, double belly hung far below her waist, so that if it wasn't for the white, over-stretched elastic strap above her hips, one would be unable to tell that she was wearing underwear at all. Her thighs not only rubbed together; their gelatinous cushioning forced her legs apart entirely. There was absolutely no cellulite anywhere; just silky smooth rolls and creases. Then Natalie saw her pretty face.

"Giavanna!" Natalie ran into the massive rolls of the Italian bombshell.

Giavanna, 2 years the senior of Natalie, was her tutor for a while. They also had a brief relationship.

"Ciao, amico!" Natalie's arms barely circled Giavanna's enormous waist. Perhaps that's not a fair comparison, given the petite physique of Natalie. It would be better to say that she had difficulty passing through a normal doorway. "How've you been?"

"Good. You?"

"Bene. I'm actually the chef for this sorority."

Natalie attempted to jiggle Giavanna's massive belly, but it was more of a rub. "You've gotten freaking enormous!"

Giavanna laughed and patted her belly. "I put on about 100 pounds. I still have that cursed eating disorder." Giavanna, since she was young, had the compulsive need to eat excessively. And as an Italian, her mother would be no mother had she not complied, heaping piles of noodles and breads onto her plate, coupled with very creamy sauces.

"So now you weigh what, 500 pounds?"

"Something like that. I broke my scale last week."

"Wow we need to talk more later."

Giavanna winked. "Who's your roommate?"

"Oh, this is Claire."

Giavanna's eyes flared. "Claire Goldmann?"

Claire made no response except for a glare.

Natalie looked at Giavanna. "Bad blood, eh?"

"No one ever told you about the incident? Wow, we have a lot of catching up to do. All right, see you later!" With that, Giavanna waddled off, rolls of back fat stacked on top of each other and flapping like tiny wings, and massive buttocks violently shaking as she went, barely confined by the stretchy material.
Natalie looked at Claire coldly. "The hell was that about?"

Claire motioned her off. "Leave me alone. Something that happened a while back. Don't worry about it."

"Well all right. I'm going to go eat dinner now. I'll bring you something back if you don't show up."

Claire nodded. "All right. Have fun."
[To be continued]


----------



## Lou Grant (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLurker said:


> _(Note: As evidenced by the "Book" and "Chapter" words, this is going to be fairly long, and may contain rewrites. If it ends up being fair in quality, if there's a moderator+ that would be willing to facilitate the combination of threads or something later, please PM me. Of course, if it ends up being just plain bad, standard criticism is appreciated. )_



No need to facilitate combining threads. Just keep posting onto this one. 

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## morepushing13 (Oct 23, 2011)

good beginning, I'd like to see more!


----------



## TheLurker (Oct 25, 2011)

_[I noticed a couple mistakes in the first entry. I think I'll put up a full text file once I'm done containing all the grammar fixes and such. The entry after this will conclude Chapter 1. So, here's 1B.]_

Have fun Natalie did. It was practically a party. Natalie learned quite a bit about the sorority and it's members. Lambda Alpha Nu mainly catered to anyone who didn't come close to "fitting in" the other sororities. Literally. Natalie was the only one without any body fat on her. Sasha and Cho were sophomores, and Stephanie was a junior.

Sasha laughed. "Yeah, I was cut from Delta Zeta for my weight." Sasha rolled up her tank top and jiggled her little gut. "I'm not even that heavy! I weigh 225 pounds. Nearly all of us were cut or denied for weight."

Cho, the only Asian in the group, laughed and nodded at Giavanna. "Giavanna here didn't even bother with any others." Giavanna didn't hear; she was too busy eating.

Sasha continued. "It's not like we didn't try. Cho and I are both studying Biochemistry, after all. But we couldn't find anything that boosted our metabolism except for one chemical, and that did it's job way too well."

Cho nodded. "It made us so hungry, we almost ate through our savings. And we digested the food really fast. We put on about 30 pounds in that one month."

Stephanie, a blond, shook her head. "It might've worked, but they did the math wrong. I knew that, which is why I didn't put any weight. Then again, at 320 pounds, I was the fattest to begin with."

Sasha playfully poked Stephanie's gut. "If it wasn't for Giavanna, you'd still be."

Natalie piped up. "Actually, Claire weighs 345 pounds."

Stephanie smirked. "See?"

Sasha looked at Natalie. "But you're the thinnest, and by a long shot. Cho here weighs 250. What do you weigh, 90?"

Natalie squirmed in her chair. "I normally don't eat much - I like my beer." taking a long swig of Bud Light.

With that, Giavanna, still in her underwear, took Natalie's pizza.
Sasha cleared her throat. "So why are you here?"

"Claire, really. I'm like, the only friend she has. And then I'm abnormal in other ways." Natalie stuck her tongue out.

"Like how?"

Natalie laughed. "Maybe you'll see." Natalie winked at Giavanna, and got up as if to leave.

"Wait!" Giavanna held her back. "You forgot. Claire's food and catching up with me."

"Oh pfft. Duh!" While Giavanna grabbed another pizza, Natalie delivered the meal to the sleeping Claire, and blob and stick went to Giavanna's room, leaving the rest of the sorority to gossip.

Sasha laughed. "I think I can guess one of her anomalies."

Cho nodded. "I think I can guess another."

Giavanna looked at Natalie. "Do you want to do what we always did?"

Natalie gave an impish grin. "Yeah!"

"'Kay, give me a minute." Giavanna pushed her belly upwards, and pulled down the elastic strap of her panties. Then she sat down on her wooden chair (which creaked loudly), and pushed it down her thighs. Then she heaved her body upwards with both arms, making her belly shake appear larger. She let the panties fall to the ground, and then stepped away. "Heh, can't do that like I used to." Then Giavanna undid her bra, allowing her breasts, overburdened with extra fat, to droop onto her belly. Natalie lay down on the floor, and Giavanna sat on her. Giavanna's double belly was positioned on Natalie's chest, almost too much for her lungs.

Natalie, for all her petiteness and frailness, had two incredibly strong areas; her abs and chest. After thousands of 'games' with Giavanna and other supersized girls, she developed strong muscles in those areas. See, there was one thing I may have forgotten about her fetish; she's had it and has been satisfying it for as long as she can remember. "Wow you really are a lot heavier." Natalie began playing with Giavanna's belly, putting her hands on the sides, and pushing inwards, watching it ripple like an ocean of tan fat. If only there was more... "Last time, I could still see my own breasts. Next thing you know, you'll be so big, you'll smother my face, and we'll have to find another way to have our kind of fun."

Giavanna sighed. "You know, I never wished to be this fat. I'd rather be stick thin, like you."

"But you are, so why not enjoy it?"

"Maybe I would if I wasn't getting fatter. As it is, I just can't help myself. And it gets worse as I get fatter. As we get fatter, it takes more to make us feel full because it takes more calories to maintain us weight and because their stomach stretches. Thus, we eat more at a time. And thus, we get fatter faster. And then, because we're fatter, they don't move as much and don't burn as much. It's such a vicious cycle. You know what I was eating at dinner two years ago? 2 pizzas. 2 whole, extra-large freaking pizzas. Today I ate 3, and I'm still hungry!" Giavanna tore into the pizza. "And you know how I was working out in 35 minute sessions? Now I can barely do 20!" Giavanna looked like she was going to cry. "And then people ridicule me! You know I was the only girl fatter than Claire in high school? And they all poked fun at me?"

"Wow that's why you don't like her."

"Then I got depressed, and my only comforts were you and food." Giavanna broke down in tears.

"Awww, Giavanna, don't cry." Natalie felt bad.

"But why not? I mean, look at me! Actually, don't look at me, I'm disgusting."

Now Natalie wanted to cry. As much as Giavanna really turned her on, Natalie also really loved her. Like, really. "Oh come on, people still love you. You have the sorority now. And I love you."

Giavanna sighed. "I know Actually, give me a minute to stand up." She locked her legs at a 60 degree angle with the ground, and then launched herself off with her arms. "Now look at me." Giavanna grabbed her two extra chins that nearly touched her chest. "We're humans. We aren't supposed to have a double chin, much less a triple chin." Then she raised both of her arms until they were parallel to the ground, allowing their deposits of fat to hang low, like a 4-inch tall curtain of blubber. "We aren't supposed to have arms thick as a 2-liter soda bottle." Then she pushed up her breasts to where her bra pulled them up to, so that they spilled over her meaty hands. "We aren't supposed to have breasts that can't be handled by one hand. In fact, I don't think these blobs of fat can be handled by two." She let go, allowing them to droop over her belly again, which she then jiggled. "We aren't supposed to have such a huge gut, that it divides into two massive rolls of fat that threatens to burst our panties and jeans with its sheer weight." Then she turned around, showing her wide, flabby back. "We aren't supposed to be covered in a layer of blubber all over, so that we even have rolls of fat on our backs. And we aren't supposed to be so wide that we have a hard time getting through doorways. And we certainly aren't supposed to have thighs so thick, that we can't put, quote, one foot in front of the other, unquote, that we waddle around like oversized ducks. And we certainly aren't supposed to be unable to find clothes in our size!" Giavanna pointed to her white set of underwear, which was still on the floor. "Those are elastic and barely fit. Even my sweatpants don't even come close anymore! And even when I'm completely naked, I sweat in the winter, I'm so out of shape. And that's after a waddle around the building without a working heater. Humans certainly aren't supposed to be like that."

Natalie stood up on the chair and kissed Giavanna passionately but cooly on the cheek, causing Giavanna to blush a little. "I think you were meant to be, and I think it looks and feels beyond sexy. And as a side note, round is the most beautiful shape there is."
Giavanna sighed again. "Even if that was true, I'm not going to stay this, for lack of a better word, thin. I'm effectively doomed to continue to gain weight. And what happens when I'm so fat I can't move?"

This somewhat annoyed Natalie, as if it were an accusation. "You know full well I'd take care of you!"

"You can't take care of both me and Claire."

"Wh what do you mean?"

"Don't play dumb; you're too smart for that. Claire's gotten fatter too; it's obvious. You can't take care of two immobile, demanding well, fatties, doesn't even cut it anymore. And even if that doesn't happen, then you'll get fat from taking care of me."

"No."

"Oh yeah. The caretakers of the fat always get fat. Come on, you have a fat fetish; I shouldn't have to explain this to you. You can't tell me you haven't read any of those stories. Girl blows up to a half-ton or so, has to hire young caretaker, caretaker and girl both put on a good 500 pounds, caretaker has to leave because she's too fat to take care of the girl."

"But those are just stories you don't even weigh close to half a ton."

"But they could happen. Just be careful."

"Of what?"

Giavanna looked down ashamed. "Of me and my big fat self. And, well, anything really. Anything can happen. Always. Now come on. I'm getting bored here. This might be the last time we can do this. Regardless of how much I think I hate being supersized, this has always been a plus." With that, Natalie sat on the heavy-duty chair, Giavanna sat down on her lap (oof!), and Natalie began to rub lotion into Giavanna's many large curves; if Giavanna was going to get bigger, she may as well maintain silky smooth, creamy skin. Then Natalie dozed off on top of Giavanna, like a cat on a pillow. It was certainly better than any pillow.

"Ohmahgawd!" Natalie woke up jumping up and down like a little girl. Had there been snow, one would have assumed it was Christmas. "First day of school, first day of... What the?" No one was in the living hall. "Sasha? Cho? Claire? Giavanna?"

"Qui!" Giavanna called out from the kitchen. "Why aren't you at school? Don't you have class today?"

Natalie gave her a hug. In case I haven't mentioned it earlier, there is little that is more physically comforting than a hug from a woman Giavanna's bulk and height, especially when unclothed. Head resting on her belly, and arms lost in the deep and wide crease that divided her two belly rolls, Giavanna was like a huge, warm soft pillow. "Well, I do have class but not until 1.

"Ah. Because we don't actually eat together at breakfast."

"We don't?"

"Nope. Every girl for themselves at breakfast. Except for Mondays for you."

"Huh?"

"We're the only ones who don't have morning classes on Mondays. I figure since I already make so much breakfast for me, I may as well make some for you too."

Natalie moaned. "There's no way I could even eat a tenth of what you eat."

Giavanna grinned. "Sure you can. Besides, weren't you the one who said humans were supposed to be fat?"

Natalie blushed. "I didn't necessarily mean me."

"Oh, come on. Just 5 eggs, 6 pancakes, and 15 strips of bacon?"

Natalie sighed. "Even two eggs would be one egg too many." Giavanna sighed, but complied, putting two fried eggs on a plain plastic plate in front go her. Giavanna herself took the whole frying pan to the table, over laden with food.

Natalie started on her eggs, and watched Giavanna start on her meal. Giavanna ate her first egg in two bites in 5 seconds, completely ignoring her utensils. Natalie hadn't even started. "Whoa. That was fast."

Giavanna was in a trance. "Must eat" She took down the first. The second. And the third. By the time Giavanna had gotten to her tenth egg, Natalie was too in a trance, and couldn't eat her own food. Giavanna took down the seventeenth and final egg, and it appeared that Giavanna was beginning to swell.

"Giavanna, are you okay?"

"Not full need more food" Giavanna started on the pancakes, again not bothering with the utensils. She systematically reached with her left hand, rolled up a pancake, and threw it into her right hand, which then began feeding Giavanna.
After 7 full-sized pancakes, popping sounds became audible from Giavanna's lingerie. 

"Giavanna, calm down!" Natalie started worrying. The last time she had seen Giavanna eat, they had at least been able to communicate.

"Fill belly" It wasn't long before all 12 pancakes were gone. Then, as Giavanna started on the bacon, the elastic band on her panties tore.

Natalie gave up, and finished her eggs as Giavanna ate the bacon.
The two finished at the same time. Giavanna looked at her empty frying pan and burst into tears, which cut through the grease. "It's getting worse my disorder is getting worse and I'm even still hungry and now I'm too fat for everything in my wardrobe including the underwear."

Natalie patted Giavanna on her soft back and kissed her. "Well, what do you want?"

Giavanna shrugged. "I need new clothes."

Natalie sighed. "How? For one thing, the only shop that makes clothes in your size requires your measurements. For another, I don't know how to take measurements. And the alternative to me taking measurements is you walking or waddling or whatever into the store."

Giavanna paled, turning a perfect white. "Oh no. There's no way I'm walking even half that far. No, I don't fit through the university bus doors. And there's certainly no way I'm going outside at all to be on display like an elephant at the zoo. And there's certainly no way I'm letting some stranger touch me like that, much less know precisely how big I am to share with the world."

Natalie paced back and forth. "So then, what do we do?"

Giavanna stared up at Natalie with expectant, olive green eyes. "Come on. You always have a plan. Do you remember the time when we were in the lunch line, and I attacked the food?"

Natalie laughed. "They ended up thinking you were the insane daughter of the visiting chemist."

"And the time when they said I was too fat to be on the track and field team?"

Tears were rolling now. "Yeah. I faked a health physical, and they thought all that fat was muscle."

"And the time when I wet my pants?"

"That was the best. We used our strawberry jello and claimed you had your period unexpectedly."

Giavanna laughed and clutched her gut. "Come on. You're brilliant. You'll think of something."

Natalie pondered for a moment. It didn't take long for a lightbulb to come on. "Your mother."

Giavanna sighed. "To be honest, I was hoping you'd have a better solution. Granted, fat runs in both sides of the family, but I don't think mother would be absolutely thrilled to see that her daughter is already nearly as fat as she is at the age of 20. It would mean the line is getting fatter."

Natalie laughed. "Good God, I didn't mean have her actually visit. That would be horrible. Just call her and ask if she can overnight mail some of her clothing from two years ago. She still would've been fatter then than you are now, right?"

Giavanna shrugged. "She wasn't hugely fatter than me, but at the same time, the Quadrelli's don't exactly lose weight. I'd say we're about the same size right now. But I'll ask her for clothes from her whole life after 30 or so. Claim it's an art project."
Natalie smacked Giavanna's bottom, causing it to wobble violently. "I'm not the only one with good ideas."

Giavanna half-frowned, pulling the left corner of her plump red lips down. "A rare moment for me."

The comment was lost on Natalie, who stuck a piece of bubble gum in her mouth and gnawed on it, lost in thought. "I wonder if Claire is getting along okay."

"Not worries about me, eh? Good girlfriend you are!"

Natalie pulled up a chair behind Giavanna's, and began massaging her broad, flaccid shoulders. "You misunderstand. For one thing, I'm with you right now. For another, you've been working out and are probably muscle bound under all of this beautiful fat, and even though you're a over 150 pounds heavier than Claire, she can't walk more than 50 meters without complaining. Finally, we're dating again?"

Giavanna grinned with the slightest hint of dominance. "What was yesterday, a business meeting?"

"Coulda fooled me."


----------



## TheLurker (Nov 13, 2011)

Giavanna sent Natalie to class with two 'slices' of garlic bread. By slices, I mean halves of loaves. And by loaves, I mean a foot-long, 3-inch thick cut of focaccia. And by garlic bread, I mean deep-fried bread dunked in olive oil. At least, that's what it looked like to Natalie. In reality, it was much worse than that, but words only describe so much. Natalie was torn. The food smelled so good, but Natalie knew that it would be one step closer to overweight on the BMI scale. She couldn't increase calorie intake without increasing her calorie burning, but what sport was there for such a slim and frail girl? She didn't have the strength for cheerleading. 

Whoa. Cross-country.

It was brilliant. Eat carbs. Carry a small body for a long time. Burn carbs. Stay thin. Natalie actually scratched her head. Was it really that simple? Natalie put it in the back of her mind to find out. In the meantime, since she had no money on her, and was hungry, ate the the oil-drenched bread.
After a long, boring writing class (no student wants to listen to an old white guy talk for two hours regarding how to write better), Natalie decided that she was going to come back to the sorority later, and instead went to the front office, to be created by a chubby and pleasant brunette behind a broad mahogany desk. "Hi, may I help you?"

Ugh, Natalie thought. Why can't we just have a few enormous people instead of a bunch of chubby people? "Could you tell me the name of the cross country coach and his probable current location?"

"Yeah sure just give me a minute." The woman spun a perfect 90 degrees to her right, slid a couple feet, and pulled out a binder. Man, Natalie thought. I totally have to get Giavanna one of those. Maybe Claire too. "All right, Mr. Ron is probably in S-1, his classroom right now."

Natalie found her way to Mr. Ron's room, and joined the recreational cross-country team by putting her name on a bit of lined paper. Coach, her tiny rear end. Each day, their exercises were put on the board, and the team went and did them. The combination of the complete lack of body fat and body muscle made her want to throw up, but she did it anyway, since it seemed to help her build up a good reputation. It didn't help that the exercises were so long, like, a 90 minute run? Seriously? But it seemed like it would keep the weight off, so she did the exercises anyway.

Meanwhile, Giavanna had just gotten on the StairMaster. Exercising for Giavanna had three benefits; weight gain postponement, muscle strengthening, and thought enhancement. Of course, it made her more sweaty, and sensitive to her ever-expanding body, but those were short term. Giavanna grabbed firmly onto the metal handles, and began moving her legs, causing her double apron belly to shake back and forth, left and right, like a sandbag being knocked around by children, but bigger and less random, and mer massive breasts to jump up and down like water balloons. Her bottom wobbled frantically at many angles, as if it was uncontrollably vibrating, and she was barely making a step every 3 seconds. Giavanna had to stop wearing underwear when she exercised; it would always burst from the shaking about. As a result, she exercised, yes, naked, allowing increased movement in her bottom, breasts, and gut.

Good God, I've gotten fat..ter. I really hope I didn't get fatter than my mother; that would just be embarrassing. Oh, and I wouldn't fit in her clothes. I can't believe I actually exceed the weight capacity on this thing. At least I'm not too heavy for Natalie. Actually, I'm not heavy enough for her. I can't believe she actually wants me a lot fatter. (Giavanna grabbed the top roll of her belly with one hand, and gently shook it. Rather, she tried to; her hand failed to encompass the circumference of the roll.) I'm already freaking huge... Being fat isn't so bad I guess. At least I can eat as much of whatever I want. Getting fatter is still the main problem; I still want to be able to move, for crying out loud. (Giavanna burst into laughter here and pauses the machine as her next thought entered her mind, causing her body to undulate like a badly folded curtain in the wind. It quickly became a coughing fit, causing her to double over, allowing all of the fat to hang out. Giavanna shortly regained her composure, and resumed her exercise.) Heh, I'm better off than that bitch Claire now. I'm still a lot bigger than her, but she's having a harder time getting around. But she's still a problem; a lot of Natalie's free time still goes to her. Wait, she's having a harder time getting around? Hmm... She never eats with us...
Giavanna cackled. She had trouble in store for Claire. Big trouble. Literally. Giavanna logged into Natalie's Mac Pro (after all, she had been her tutor at one point; why shouldn't she have her own account) and made a VoIP call to a friend in the Biochemistry department. She had a debt to call in. See, Giavanna was the test subject for a weight loss formula 2 years back. It worked by removing more water than what was healthy. To make a long story shorter, it took Giavanna a week to recover. And she gained all of the weight right back. And then some.

"Hey. Dan?"

"Oh hey Giavanna how've you been? Still no hard feelings about the incident, right?"

"Sure, sure, whatever. Hey, we never finished talking about that."

"Uh-oh."

"No, no, I'm not going to do anything drastic. I just wondered if you had a formula that did the opposite."

"You mean, a weight gain formula?"

"Yeah."

"Aren't there like, a couple hundred on the market?"

"No, no, not muscle. Fat."

"Fat?"

"What, do you not understand? Do I need to say adipose?"

There was an audible face palm. From both sides. "No, I was just surprised. First you hate being fat, now you want to be fatter?"

Giavanna almost answered yes by accident. "Y no! A friend's severely underweight." Damn, that was close. Why in the world would she say yes?

"Ahh, okay well, come to think of it, our first prototype caused severe weight gain in a mouse."

"Ummm, how severe?"

"Well, we fed it and another mouse the same diet. One mouse maintained body weight. The other one doubled its body weight."

Giavanna began sweating (more) bullets and tensed up well, as much as someone of her corpulence could tense up; If this went wrong, Claire could die. And that wouldn't be good. "How long did it take?"
"Well, 6 months. We've been trying for a while. So it's perfect for your little friend."
Giavanna relaxed. "And after that?"

"It's a daily administration. Half of an ounce. Oral. So we could've gone longer if we wanted to."

"When can I get it?"

"I still share a class with Sasha, so she can give it to you later today. But you need to promise me something."

"Yeah?"

"Don't use this on anyone else."

"Got it."

"And don't exceed the half ounce dosage."

"Why not?"

"You'll permanently damage the metabolism. Or worse. Oh, one more thing."

"Yeah?"

"Please don't use this on anyone else. We don't want to go to jail or anything."

"All right." Yeah. Sure.

"Thanks." With that, there was an ominous digital click of a phone hitting its stand.

Giavanna grinned, trying to imagine Claire several times heavier and bedridden, completely unable to move due to her imaginary massive size, with her gut covering the rest of her body completely and rising in the air 2 feet above her as she wheezed, while her globe-sized breasts hung to the side under her formless arms. It'll be better when it happens, she thought.

Come 4PM, Stephanie, Cho, and Sasha waddled through the door, meeting Giavanna at work in the kitchen. Giavanna had herself a little chuckle, noting the Cingular Bars effect their waistlines made. Stephanie was the first one to speak. "Hey, Giavanna! What's for dinner?"

"Mushroom stroganoff." Indeed, the smell that wafted from the saucepan was that of mushrooms and cream.

"Mmmm" Stephanie sighed. "Uh, you should really put some clothes on," noting Giavanna's nude, gelatinous form.

"Nothing fits." Giavanna grunted.

Stephanie held back a snicker. Sasha, on the other hand, quickly stripped down to her gray underwear, throwing her sweaty clothes down the laundry chute. "I think Giavanna's got the right idea. It's really hot in here Hey Giavanna! Want a sweat towel?" Giavanna's body was always hot (no pun intended) and moist with sweat, and today was somewhat hotter than usual at 80 degrees Fahrenheit.

"Yeah thanks." With that, the others went to their rooms. "I wonder where Natalie is," Giavanna wondered aloud. Giavanna attempted to rub herself with the towel one-handed so she could cook with the other. Her double belly swayed back and forth, but her massive rolls of blubber stuck together, refusing to allow the towel in. Giavanna sighed and hung it over her shoulder.

Natalie made a fairly loud entrance 30 minutes later. Gasping and wheezing, petite hands on petite knees, Natalie stood in the white wooden doorway.

Giavanna chuckled. "School that hard?"

"No *gasp* cross-country *pant* lots of running *cough* "

Giavanna nearly frowned. For one thing, she was quite jealous. For another, it didn't look like Natalie would be putting on anything close to resembling a Freshman 15. "Hmm, I see. Hey, can I get a hand?"

"Sure! With what?"

"It's really hot, the air conditioning isn't working, I'm cooking, and I'm really fat. Could you take the sweat towel on my shoulder and wipe the sweat from my body? All this sweat in my folds makes me uncomfortable."

Natalie grinned. "Ooh, my pleasure!" Natalie began by lifting Giavanna's top belly roll, and wiped the sweat in between the two rolls. Natalie had to lean on Giavanna's flabby back in order to work properly, lifting with one hand and wiping with the other. "Oh man, that's heavy. Next time we do this, can we sit down? Or lie down?"

"Sure." Giavanna answered plainly.

"Heh I don't think I've ever done this before."

"Enjoying yourself?"

"Yeah" Natalie seemed almost in a dreamlike state.
Giavanna sighed.

"Oh, what's wrong now? Let me guess, you're annoyed again because you can't seem to not gain weight, and you've gotten so fat that you sweat even when you're not moving, and that someone else has to take care of your sweat."

"Actually, no, but thanks for being a jerk and bringing it up."

"Isn't it nice to have someone wait on you hand and foot?"

"Well, yeah it is. But I was more concerned about what's going to happen to you and me."

"Didn't we already talk about this?"

"Sort of. I just had a thought. Say I go immobile before college ends. Where will you get the money to take care of me?"

"I dunno. I'll think of something."

"That's not going to work. Putting something off isn't a good plan."

"Well, why do I have to earn the money? Maybe you can go into modeling or something. Hey, do you need me to wipe your thighs too?"

"Yeah thanks. Wait, a fat model? I mean, I've heard of plus-sized, but I'm pretty sure I'm taking it too far."

"Don't play dumb. If you know about the fat fetish stories, then you must know about super-sized modeling."

"Remind me."

"Seriously? Okay, look, women around your weight, maybe thinner, maybe fatter, are sex icons in the eyes of Fat Admirers. You, as a Super-Sized Big Beautiful Woman, are essentially an obese porn model. You do things like wear tight clothing, stuff yourself silly, play with your belly, and maybe other stuff, depending on how hardcore you are."

"And why would I want to do that?"

Natalie shrugged. "Pays the bills. It would probably make you more confident. Say, when's dinner?"
Giavanna virtually ignored her. Giavanna's brain was like her body; it was really hard to stop once it got moving. "Is it really that popular?"

"What?"

"Fat modeling."

"Oh pffft yeah."

"Like, how popular?"

"There was this one model charged $15 a month she was popular enough that her tuition, food bills, and apartment rent were all covered for."

Giavanna sighed. "I can barely enjoy life as it is. How am I supposed to enjoy a lifestyle where I don't move and everything is taken care of?"

Natalie pondered this. "You're kind of missing the point. Being fat and lazy is supposed to be fun, not uncomfortable." Then Natalie grinned. "We need to get you a boyfriend."

"Get real. What guy would want all this flab?"

Natalie picked up her white iPhone 4 and grinned. "You'd be surprised." Giavanna stared after the human stick as Natalie bounced off to her room, unable to comprehend that a guy would want her.

Just as Natalie shut the door, Sasha half-waddled into the kitchen. Sasha leaned on Giavanna and whispered in her ear. "I got the goods. Where do you want them?"

Giavanna whispered back. "How much is there?"

"Year's supply. Maybe more."

"I mean, like, ounces?"

"Coupla gallons."

"Good. My room's fine."

"Cool."

Sasha walked out to her 2009 White Ford Expedition (in her underwear) and looked at the weight gain formula before her. Unlike Giavanna and Claire, Sasha fantasized about gaining monstrous amounts of weight. She wanted to be rendered immobile by her own weight, and to have people take care of her every desire. She wanted attention, and if she couldn't get it by being thin, she'd get it by being fat. With this in mind and nothing else, Sasha poured herself an entire cup of the formula and tipped it into her mouth, allowing the sweet, clear liquid to flow down her throat and begin changing her body. Sasha nearly had an orgasm right then and there. Sasha took the 6-gallon box of formula to Giavanna's room, but took the gallon she started on and moved it to her room.

Claire sat up when she saw Natalie on the phone. Natalie almost never actually talked on her phone; she normally texted, used Facebook mobile, or played some game. "Who are you talking to?"

Natalie flapped her right hand in the air. "Hey, Ryan?  Yeah, it's me! How's it going? Yeah, I know, it's been a really long time. Hey, listen. Where are you going to school right now? Oh, well that's convenient. You remember how you said you wanted a really fat girl?  No, she's a lot bigger than Claire, although she's put on some weight since then too.  All right. See you then!"

Claire looked at Natalie oddly. "This guy likes fat girls?"

Natalie nodded, and booted up her Mac Pro.

"And I wouldn't be a suitable match?"

"You aren't fat enough." Natalie left Claire to think about this as Natalie used her time before dinner to start work on her English assignment.

Giavanna waddled to her room. 'Hmm, there's room for one more.' Remembering that Dan didn't specify how much of the stuff she'd be getting, she put the thought out of her head. "One ounce" she mumbled. She took out an pipet that was hidden between her stomach rolls, and thought for a moment. Was it one ounce? She shrugged, deciding that it wouldn't matter too much. She extracted one ounce, put the pipet back in between her stomach rolls, and began waddling back. What she didn't realize though, was that the pipet was squeezed by her fat, and that her skin almost all of the formula. Giavanna squeezed what was left onto Claire's serving, and cleared her throat.

"Dinner!" Giavanna called out.

Natalie looked at Claire. "You staying here again?"

"Yeah."

"You can't go on feeling sorry for yourself forever."

"I'm not feeling sorry for myself. I'm feeling jealous of everyone else."

"Except Giavanna."

"Well, yeah."

Natalie laughed. "Maybe we need to get you a boyfriend too. Want me to bring your dinner back again?" 

Claire nodded. "All right. Later!"

Natalie brought Claire her food, and then skipped back out the door.

Sasha surprised everyone with how much she could eat. "More." she kept saying. And more they kept giving her. She came very close to out-eating Giavanna.
"Don't explode on us now!" Stephanie joked.

"Mmf." Sasha grunted. A full 5 minutes later, Sasha groaned, leaned back, and rubbed her little belly, which was now nearly firm. Sasha wondered whether it was a good idea to try and get fat. She decided, it doesn't matter. She was an adult now. It was up to her to decide what that means.

_==End of Chapter 1==_


----------



## yoitsme (Jan 28, 2012)

cant wait for chapter 2. awesome story


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooo, this is nice! Best new story I've seen in quite a while. I hope we get to read more about Giovanna's and Natalie's adventures soon!


----------



## rotoplooker (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome story ! I can't wait for the next part.


----------

